# My Friends JUNK 4 lane Tomy AFX track



## Slotkarkid (Apr 21, 2009)

That track is junk for running t-jets on.
Tyco is the best , along with the adapters and Tomy hairpin curves my 10 laner is a blast. Some mm and afx curves and adapters and misc pcs. but no hassles and smooth on all lanes. the Tomy track when using all tomy clicks loud , is very noisy , eats up shoes , breaks t-jet guide pins and is just a mess.
He is bummed , I told him to get some tyco track at garage sales and thrift stores everywhere , CHEAP!
But he thinks "new is better" ... well he did at least.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I really admire your ability to avoid making controversial statements in an inflammatory manner. Building up one product by tearing down a competing product is always the most positive way to carry out a discussion and to get people to embrace your point of view. Take a page out the politicians play book and sling some mud. We all know that politicians are widely admired for their campaign tactics. Dale Carnegie should watch out; his training in how to win friends and influence people is about to be displaced by your methods!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I agree that Tyco track is better for tjets, but you can smooth out the Tomy track:

1 - Shave off the speed-bump nubs on the connector tabs in the center of each piece.
2 - Slightly push down the 'Z' rails so they are below the straight rails. They will catch pickup shoes of some chassis (tjets, HP7) and pop the cars up and out of the slot.

Following these 2 steps should smooth out your Tomy track. I'm saying this assuming your track isn't fastened down with nails.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow.... half the slot car guys are dumb for running magnet cars, and NOW a huge majority is running junk track.... welcome back?


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Good luck with your Tyco track & have fun with your T-jets 2. Had a bunch of MM L&J track I could of sold you.......and it's made just for T-jets.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I've got two sets worth of TycoPro track I'm willing to sell.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Gee, I run magnets on Tomy track. I guess I'm an idiot. Good thing I don't have any t-jets or I'd really be in trouble.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

I just bought a Tomy 4 lane tuckaway track layout like on Greg Braun's site and plan to run everything from t-jets to magnet cars on it.

I should of read this post first before dropping the bucks on it.

I feel like a real ignoramous:freak::freak:

What shall I ever do??????

Maybe I will just donate all that I have to the local salvation army store.....

I'm sure someone will find a use for all of it......:tongue::tongue:

Since it is junk maybe I will just use the straight pieces for edging for around my flower gardens then.....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Again I say!!! This is not my offspring!!! :lol::tongue::jest:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

C'mon Slotkarkid, why don't you get past all the niceties and start engaging in some dialog with your fellow board members. Here's what I humbly suggest: 

Create your own thread titled "I Am So Damn Smart - You are All Soooo Damn Stupid." You know, in case someone, for reasons unknown and mysterious, missed that obvious point already. Hey, it happens! We can pin it - in case we lose site of the vision and need to be indoctrinated again. What can I say, we are weak. We need magnetic assist and your guidance.

In your "special" thread lay out your whole manifesto of pent-up frustrations that are plaguing you. Bring on all the gory details. Those voices in your head, they are telling you something. Please share! May I suggest the following topics:

- The problem: Global Warming. The Cause: Magnet Cars
- Idiots and Magnet Cars, a Marriage Made in Heavenly Poles.
- Tomy Track, Dead Whales on the Beach. Coincidence? No.
- Debunking Einstein, Albert was Wrong, I am Right. Again!
- Fact or Fiction? Hot Chicks and TJet Drivers. Fact.
- How I set a new track record at Psycho Path Raceway, with both hands, and arms, securely tied behind my back, and drool on my chin.
- 10 Reasons Why You are All Stupid.
- 10 More Reasons Why You are All Stupid.
- My Dog Thinks You're Stupid Too.
- My Imaginary Friend Thinks You're Stupid.
- My Electroshock Therapist Thinks You're Stupid.
- I am King of the World. And You are Stupid.

That should about do it. For now at least. We understand. Once the formalities are dispensed with, and we've been properly educated and put in our place, well then maybe you can revel in a little dialog and lighthearted banter with the rest of us lower tier occupants of this hobby forum. Hobby, as in a thing you do for enjoyment and a way to share a non stressful pastime and fun with like minded people. I know, enjoyment, it's a foreign concept, but we are so feeble minded and so easily succumb to the temptation. Please forgive us.


----------



## Slotkarkid (Apr 21, 2009)

Lol !!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Work your friend's track instead of your mouth and it'll run smoother.

Start with that and let us know how it goes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The silent majority is not laughing.

Hark?.....What's that sound?

Many ignore buttons being pushed.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Kudos to AFXTOO! Special mention-Doba.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> The silent majority is not laughing.
> 
> Hark?.....What's that sound?
> 
> Many ignore buttons being pushed.



I was thinking that sound was Hank banning the whole friggen IP.. Jebbers I used to have a high IQ but now I just feel like such a schmuck.. btw tyco track sucks too get a MAX or your just playing with plastic TOY track...

:wave::tongue:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Slotkarkid said:


> That track is junk for running t-jets on.
> Tyco is the best , along with the adapters and Tomy hairpin curves my 10 laner is a blast. Some mm and afx curves and adapters and misc pcs. but no hassles and smooth on all lanes. the Tomy track when using all tomy clicks loud , is very noisy , eats up shoes , breaks t-jet guide pins and is just a mess.
> He is bummed , I told him to get some tyco track at garage sales and thrift stores everywhere , CHEAP!
> But he thinks "new is better" ... well he did at least.




Ok.. adapters? hairpins Tomy? make up your friggen mind.. no wonder your track sucks. why don't you try reading what the guys post here instead of trying to piss people off? how old are you 12? I stuck up for you last thread this time I hope someone tosses you half a brain and some manners. your 60? senility is a awful thing..


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

coach61 said:


> I was thinking that sound was Hank banning the whole friggen IP.. Jebbers I used to have a high IQ but now I just feel like such a schmuck.. btw tyco track sucks too get a MAX or your just playing with plastic TOY track...
> 
> :wave::tongue:


Urrmmm...is WOOD track ok? i have a wood track. i made it myself. it is a smooth track and it is very grey. shoes and giude pins do not get broken on my nice, smooth, grey continuous railed track. Tjets run on it. magnas run on it, heck, even my cat will run on it if i let her. I like my track. is that ok?


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

What about some pictures of your GREAT TRACK?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Please check out my add in the swap section, I have a Tomy track I paid 600 for. I must be stoopid. Come get it free, I need a real track, I'll hold the door open with a few magnet cars so you can get this junk out!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

T-Jet Racer said:


> Please check out my add in the swap section, I have a Tomy track I paid 600 for. I must be stoopid. Come get it free, I need a real track, I'll hold the door open with a few magnet cars so you can get this junk out!!


I am so happy I dumped all my Junky Tomy track, got rid of the crappy tyco too.. hope my Maxx is ok.. waiting to find out from his supreme highness of turd island


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

coach61 said:


> I am so happy I dumped all my Junky Tomy track, got rid of the crappy tyco too.. hope my Maxx is ok.. waiting to find out from his supreme highness of turd island


This is great, I never knew an Actuall Genius. I cant wait to get my new turdco track


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dats cuz yer schpellin it wrong Chris ....it's Jeanyous!


----------



## Slotkarkid (Apr 21, 2009)

Snicker Snicker


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

*Banked Tomy Track*

Don't think your T-jets could hang on this Tomy track!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

This is really cool SlotKarKid. You make an inflamatory post telling most of us that we have junk track. Then you reply with "lol" and "Snicker Snicker ". Do you just enjoy pissing people off? Why don't you schlep on over to SCI? They actually seem to prefer your type of ill considered comments on that forum.


----------



## Slotkarkid (Apr 21, 2009)

Plastic track is FINE with 10 lanes , we have more fun on it than on any commerical tracks we have raced on!
Seems like a lot of up-tight folk here , must be the economy. ? Or the high price of NOS t-jet chassis.
Seems like snitch city!


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

You race? Hope to meet you @ the NATS. Yes you can race your T-jets.


----------



## Slotkarkid (Apr 21, 2009)

u will have to wait till i get back to ohio for photos , 10 lanes takes up a lot of space and it is all I have left , i sold all the rest of my spare rare mm curves and specialty track to ya'll's friend boosa 4 years ago or so. I may not be still kicking by then , who knows. it takes up the 4 car + garage /shop. I am poor now and stuck here for now.
Sure is a fun set-up though , 32X32 and all lanes as equal as could be gotten, THATS IMPORTANT , forget the nats, I am bairly aflot now!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

What's a bairly aflot? Is that like a yute?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

DesertSlot said:


> What's a bairly aflot? Is that like a yute?


thats like full of....bet the guy has an Artin figure 8...or GASP a hotwheels track...


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The trolls will go away if we stop feeding them guys.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

twolff said:


> The trolls will go away if we stop feeding them guys.


For sure.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Slotkarkid said:


> Plastic track is FINE with 10 lanes , we have more fun on it than on any commerical tracks we have raced on!
> Seems like a lot of up-tight folk here , must be the economy. ? Or the high price of NOS t-jet chassis.
> Seems like snitch city!


Wow, you have nine friends?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

twolff said:


> The trolls will go away if we stop feeding them guys.


but what kind of world would we have.. all peace and hugs.. icky...lol


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

coach61 said:


> but what kind of world would we have.. all peace and hugs.. icky...lol


Right on, Coach! Right on!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

32 by 32 ???? is that in inches or foots ??????????????:thumbsup::freak::drunk::jest::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

coach61 said:


> but what kind of world would we have.. all peace and hugs.. icky...lol


No. We would have a rather friendly community where gentlemen of differing opinions defend said opinions rationally and within the scope of decorum....yeah, that's it.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I nominate him for perm ban for being an @sshat


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

twolff said:


> No. We would have a rather friendly community where gentlemen of differing opinions defend said opinions rationally and within the scope of decorum....yeah, that's it.


I got a Scope for him.. lol....I use it for pest in the back 40


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Whackin' Day!*



twolff said:


> The trolls will go away if we stop feeding them guys.



but but but ...Tee Dubya...what is more fun than whackin the occassional Troll that happens by?

:thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

They're okay for a while. This one is getting old fast.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

DesertSlot said:


> They're okay for a while. This one is getting old fast.



Yes I agree with you DesertSlot and hope that we will all be doing this soon....Come on everyone lets do the wave.

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Again I say!!! This is not my offspring!!! :lol::tongue::jest:


 I want to see a DNA test. Then I'll believe you.:lol::jest::lol: Randy.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

A/FX Nut said:


> I want to see a DNA test. Then I'll believe you.:lol::jest::lol: Randy.



Now thats funny!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

A/FX Nut said:


> I want to see a DNA test. Then I'll believe you.:lol::jest::lol: Randy.


I better start studying... When it comes to tests I always have trouble!!:lol:


Bye kid!!!!:wave:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Uther Joe is too cool to beget demon spawn.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Now thats funny!


no banned again, now thats funny


ROFLMAO

dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

coach61 said:


> no banned again, now thats funny
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> ...


"Slotkar-skid" (insert Hanna Barbera brake screech and crash effects)


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Bill Hall said:


> "Slotkar-skid" (insert Hanna Barbera brake screech and crash effects)


That's beautiful! LOL


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Look!*

Is this a memorial OR a party! or :tongueI say let's HI-JACK HIS POSTS/THREADS and party like it's 1999!)or just post over this stuff and push it into the bowels of hobbytalk!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

This is going to sound silly but, before I read these post tonight. I was going to suggest instead of guessing how high a slot auction would go, we instead guess when slotkarkid would get banned next. 
Then I read that he was banned again. WOW! Twice in the first month of membership.
I wonder, he has two strikes, is he going to get three? Randy.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

ONE,TWO,(.....)STRIKES YOUR OUT AT THEE OLD BALL GAME!:thumbsup::wave:Well not to catchy!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

For whatever his intent or reason, would it not be best for all to move on?
The Moderators have acted, possibly they can lock all his opening threads.
Should anyone feel the need to continue his ideas/topics, new threads can be opened. (ie.-inadequacy of a particular manufacture's track quality)
Just a thought, FMHO.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Ah yeah, is there a rc fighter jet thread over there somewhere? JK I thought this thread was dead. Please lock it, delete it or send it to page ten so we don't have to see it again. Along with his other threads. Sorry for the bump guys. I'm just on a wild tangent tonight!


----------

